# مسيرات مليونية تأييدا للرئيس الأسد في سورية



## rana1981 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]
*


هذه الصور في بداية المسيرة والجماهير تحتشد في ساحة الامويين
هذا هو الشعب السوري الملتف دائما حول قائده الرائع 

ملايين ملايين السوريين
جينا نعاهد عهد الله
نحمي بلدنا معاك يا أسدنا
ما نركع إلا لله
هي سوريا ونحنا ولادا
واجبنا نحفظ أمجادا
شعبك يا قائدنا نادى
مامنركع إلا لله*​


----------



## MAJI (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب اعد السلام الى سوريا الحبيبة 
لم اجد المسيحيين في اي دولة عريبة واسلامية يمارسون طقوسهم وحريتهم الدينية مثل هذا البلد العريق.
لم نر في البلدان التي قامت فيها الثورات اي احترام وتحسن معامله المسيحيين فيها 
ها هي مصر 
لم تشهد مذبحة للمسيحيين إلا بعد الثورة(عدا زمن الاحتلال الاسلامي لمصر)
وهاهي ليبيا فاول المطر غيث 
هاهو رئيس مجلسها يعلنها اسلامية وما حققته المسلمة الليبية من انجازات لحقوقها جاء باول خطابه يعلن الغائه ,هذا للمسلم فما بال المسيحيين؟ 
وتونس لحد الان اعلى نسبة للمنتخبين هي لحزب اسلامي .
يارب انت تعلم ان التعاليم الاسلامية تعاليم غير انسانية .
يارب  كلما نطلبه هو 
نجنا من الشرير 
ولتكن مشيئتك
امين
شكرا لتعبك رانيا
الرب يحفظكم من الشرير


----------



## AdmanTios (26 أكتوبر 2011)

خالص الشكر لمُتابعاتك القوية أختي الغالية
أولاً مشكورة جداً

أيضاً نُصلي بدالة البنين التي بداخلنا
لشخص رب المجد أن يختار الصالح
لشعب غالي و بلد أغلي علي قلوبنا سوريا الحبيبة

إنما هذا لا يُنفي أبداً نفس الفكر الكريه العقيم
المدعو بالإعلام المصري مع الأسف حقاً أقولها
و كلي أسف و ندم علي نقل صور مُغايرة للحقيقة
عما يجري بسوريا الشقيق ........ متي ننضج و نتعلم حرفية الإعلام

لا يسعنا أخيراً سوي الصلاة و الدعاء بخشوع رافعين مُتضرعين بقلوبنا
نحو مُخلص نفوسنا يسوع المسيح من أجل أن يصنع خيراً مع أخواتُنا هناك

آمين ................... يا رب تعال سريعاً


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## SALVATION (26 أكتوبر 2011)

يارب اكسر شوكة ابليس
-------------
شكراا رنا​


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*صورة الساحة التي نصفها فارغ كان قبل البداية بساعتين ربما .*
*الساحة امتلأت عن بكرة أبيها وشارك أكثر من مليونين بينهم أنا وأصدقائي .*


----------



## besm alslib (26 أكتوبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WKIKNVArA-g&feature[/YOUTUBE]


*و بالحسكه قايمه الدنيا ومن مبارح عميجهزو ليطلعو مسيرات تاييديه لقائدنا الحبيب *


*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على الموضوع والصور 
بجد الرب يباركلنا فيكي *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ميدان التحرير السورى

المكان فى شيه من ميدان التحرير

شكرا للصور رانا


----------



## النهيسى (26 أكتوبر 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> [YOUTUBE]WKIKNVArA-g&feature[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *و بالحسكه قايمه الدنيا ومن مبارح عميجهزو ليطلعو مسيرات تاييديه لقائدنا الحبيب *
> ...


*شكرا لتقييمك
مصيرنا واحد
سوريا ومصر
ربنا يتحنن عليهم
وعلى شعبهم وبيعتهم
آمين

تلك الأيام تحتاج للصلاه*​


----------



## rania79 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ميدان التحرير السورى
> 
> المكان فى شيه من ميدان التحرير
> 
> شكرا للصور رانا


*فعلا
بس عندنا كنا ضد حسنى المخلوع* *
بصراحة اول مرة اشوف مليونية تايد للحاكم 
والهى انا حبييتو منكم هنا:smil12:
ربنا معاكم يااهل سوريا
ويحفظ بلادكم
*​


----------



## rania79 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *صورة الساحة التي نصفها فارغ كان قبل البداية بساعتين ربما .*
> *الساحة امتلأت عن بكرة أبيها وشارك أكثر من مليونين بينهم أنا وأصدقائي .*


* ع فكرة يا انطاكى انا لمحتك ف تانى صورة واقف ع الجنب الشمين:yahoo:*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## magedrn (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يحمى ولاده فى كل مكان ويحمى شعبه ويحمى العالم كله من الناس اللى فاكرين نفسهم فاهمين فى كل شئ وهما مش بيعرفوا اى حاجة خالص ارحمنا يارب


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*من مهازل الإعلام أنه ربما خرج اليوم مئتي شخص للتظاهر في مكان ما فجاءت الأخبار على الشكل التالي :*
*مظاهرات معارضة للنظام السوري وأخرى مؤيدة له .*
*يكتر خيرهم ذكروا المليوني شخص في نهاية الخبر واهتموا بالمئتي شخص وطبلوا لهم !!!!!!!*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أعتقد أن ما رأوه من فظائع فى مصر ، بعد التغيير المخادع ، يستوجب أن يرفضوا أى تغيير فى الوقت الراهن ، إلى أن تنكشف الأقنعة عن الوجوه الحقيقية

ربنا يحفظ أولاده فى كل مكان ، وينجى خليقته كلها


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*في هذه الصورة ترون ثلث سكان دمشق ، فلكم أن تتخيلوا نسبة المؤيدين فيها ، فمثالي الشخصي أنني كنت الوحيد فيها من كل أسرتي :*
*

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 أكتوبر 2011)

اتعجب من هذا الكذب من يؤيد سفاح قتل اكثر من ثلاثة الاف من الشعب العظيم اطمئن سوف يكون مصيرك مثل القذافى


----------



## The Antiochian (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههه يا عيني عليك*
*معناها لو كان قتل 3000 لما كان هناك كل هذا التأييد 
أليس كذلك ؟؟ 
(والصورة الأكبر في المشاركة 15 علماً أنها غير كاملة) .

ما هو موقفك من إعلام ينقل هذه الصورة الرهيبة ، بتنويه صغير بعد حديث طويل عن مئات تظاهروا في مكان مجهول ، ليقول وأخرى مؤيدة !!!! :




أما آن الأوان ليستفيق الجميع من هذا الوهم الإعلامي الذي قبضت قطر ثمنه كأس العالم في أراضيها ؟؟؟
*


----------



## marcelino (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا معاكم​


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اتعجب من هذا الكذب من يؤيد سفاح قتل اكثر من ثلاثة الاف من الشعب العظيم اطمئن سوف يكون مصيرك مثل القذافى



صديقي العزيز لاخر مرة ارجو منك احترام مشاعر غيرك 
وارجو منك عدم الحكم على شخص ما من دون ملامسة الواقع فنحن الشعب السوري على ادراك تام بما يجري حولنا ونعرف من هو رئيسناا 
وانا اريد ان اطمئنك ان الرئيس الاسد سيكون اعظم رئيس بمحبته لشعبه ولبلده وبمحبة شعبه له ولن يكون مصيره كالقذافي
سلام المسيح يا حبيب يسوع (اتمنى ان تتمنى الخير للغير لتكون حبيب يسوع بالفعل والاسم )


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

بشكر الجميع على مرورهم وتمنياتهم بالخير النا


----------



## rana1981 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مسيرات مليونية تأييدا للرئيس الأسد في سورية  الان في نحافظة اللاذقية*







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]​

*كمان اليوم مسيرات حاشدة في محافظة اللاذقية تأييدا للرئيس الأسد​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*+*

الاعلام العربي اكثر اعلام فاسد في العالم كله, يعني كاتب استمرار توافد مئات الالاف .. و الصورة تعبر عن مئات الملايين !!!

ربنا معاكم يا أهل سوريا العظيم .. سوريا حبيبة الى قلوبنا جداً جداً .. من مصر اهدي اليكم امنياتي بالاستقرار و السلام .. المسيح معكم يحميكم و يرعاكم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أكتوبر 2011)

فعلا اعلام فاسد عاوز يطيح بحكمه باى طريقه
ربنا يحافظ عليه وتمنياتى ليكم بالاستقرار رينا يرعى شعب  سوريا كله يارب


----------



## AdmanTios (27 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يحمي سوريا * وشعب سورية *
ويديم الامان والاستقرار 
 والمحبة والسلام 
​


----------



## صوت الرب (27 أكتوبر 2011)

سوريا ألله حاميها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*المسيح معكم يا شعب سوريا و يحميكم و يزيح عنكم الشر...*

*امين*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*بدون نفاق ...انا احب السوريين و سوريا الجميله و اتمني لهم الافضل دوما و اتمني لهم الخير فقط*

*سلام*​


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يساعد و يكلل القصد الخير بالنجاح ..

بجد بطلب من ألهي المسيح يديني شئ واحد و هو قوة الأحتمال لئلا أفقد سلامة التصرف ..

يا هنا اللي طلع و ساب البلاد العربية بأكملها ، صحيح المشاعر هتلعب دور ، لكن لأجل محبة الغير 

نتمناله أنه يبعد عن السوء العربي بأكمله ..

ما شفت بعيني شئ حلو بالبلاد العربية ، خايف لئلا يكون دا تشاؤم زيادة مني ..

أتمني الحياة المملة دي تنتهي بسرعة ..

==

bye ..


----------



## esambraveheart (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يحفظ لكم سوريا و "يحفظ لكم اسد سوريا" و ما تشوفوا الايام العصيبه اللي بنمر بها في مصر*​


----------



## grges monir (28 أكتوبر 2011)

من المنطقى ان اى جيش دولة ولائة الاول والاخير للدولة وليس للنظام الحاكم
فمعنى ان الجيش السورى يكون بهذة الدرجة من التأييد لبشار الاسد انة يرى ان المعارضين  اهدافهم ضد سورية
نتمنى ان نرى الخير لسورية والا ما يحدث مابها من فوضى كما يحدث فى مصر الان


----------



## ROWIS (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*هو انا من بدري وانا مش راضي أتكلم في الحاجات دي، بس كنت عاوز أسئل سؤال .. هو حضراتكم مش بتتفرجوا علي قنوات أخبارية ولا ايه ؟
وعلشان محدش يقولي الجزيرة .. أنا اقصد CNN , BBC , Alarabiya ؟؟
لو عاوزيني انزلكم أخبار وصور حتي اليوم انا مستعد علشان تشوفوا القتل اللي بيحصل للسوريين من الجيش نفسه. ولكن أنتوا عملتوا زي أيام مبارك بالظبط والقذافي
كانوا يجيبوا في مصر ميدان مصطفي محمود ويقولك ملايين ويجيبوا الكاميرا علي الكوبري وفي الاخر يقولك تجمع لبضعه مئات في ميدان التحرير ويكون الحقيقة انه علي الاقل موجود 750 ألف واحد !! والقذافي كذلك يطلع ويجيب صور للبلاد وهما طالعين بيؤيدوه والحقيقة اساسا ان حتى الجيش انضم للمتظاهرين !!!
لو عاوزيني اجيبلكم بقى الاخبار من وكالات عالمية ايضا (اجنبية) ونشوف الحقيقة مفيش مشكلة، لكن تحللوا اي حاجة وتقولوا الاسد ؟!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *هو انا من بدري وانا مش راضي أتكلم في الحاجات دي، بس كنت عاوز أسئل سؤال .. هو حضراتكم مش بتتفرجوا علي قنوات أخبارية ولا ايه ؟*
> *وعلشان محدش يقولي الجزيرة .. أنا اقصد CNN , BBC , Alarabiya ؟؟*
> *لو عاوزيني انزلكم أخبار وصور حتي اليوم انا مستعد علشان تشوفوا القتل اللي بيحصل للسوريين من الجيش نفسه. ولكن أنتوا عملتوا زي أيام مبارك بالظبط والقذافي*
> *كانوا يجيبوا في مصر ميدان مصطفي محمود ويقولك ملايين ويجيبوا الكاميرا علي الكوبري وفي الاخر يقولك تجمع لبضعه مئات في ميدان التحرير ويكون الحقيقة انه علي الاقل موجود 750 ألف واحد !! والقذافي كذلك يطلع ويجيب صور للبلاد وهما طالعين بيؤيدوه والحقيقة اساسا ان حتى الجيش انضم للمتظاهرين !!!*
> *لو عاوزيني اجيبلكم بقى الاخبار من وكالات عالمية ايضا (اجنبية) ونشوف الحقيقة مفيش مشكلة، لكن تحللوا اي حاجة وتقولوا الاسد ؟!!*


*أولاً : ما تعليقك على مليونين شاركوا في دمشق وهم ثلث سكانها ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*
*ثانياً : ما تعليقك على مليون في مسيرة اللاذقية وكل سكانها مليون و200 ألف فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ما تعليقك على مليونية حلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ثالثاً : ما تعليقك أن مجموع المظاهرات اليوم لا يتجاوز البضعة آلاف وفقاً للخنزيرة نفسا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*رابعاً : مستعدون لمناقشة حقيقة الأمور ، لدينا شهداء يومياً من الجيش والأمن ولا أحد ممن تعتقد أنهم قتلوا دون ذنب قد مات في أي مظاهرة فأنت ترى المظاهرات بنفسك وكيف أنه لا أحد يقترب منها ، ولكن هؤلاء الفاطسين قضوا جميعهم في اشتباكات أو نتيجة اشتباكات ، أول أمس قدمنا حوالي 15 شهيداً ، وعندما يقتل جيشنا الباسل القتلة تظهر صورهم على أنهم ضحايا السملية .*
*متى ستستيقظ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الشعب السوري قال كلمته بالمليونيات ، فهل سيقرر أحد مصيره عنه ؟؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*شوف العالم محورين : محور الحق الذي يقف في صفنا ، ومحور الشر الذي يريد أذية سوريا .*
*وأي قناة لا تنتمي لمحورنا فهي ضدنا .*
*القنوات التي في محورنا :*
*من سوريا :*
*التلفزيون السوري - الإخبارية السورية - الدنيا - تلفزيون حلب ، إلخ*

*من لبنان :*
*المنار - otv - الجديد - nbn - وغيرها .*

*بالإضافة لقنوات عراقية ووسائل كويتية ووسائل عالمية معظما روسي مثل تلفزيون روسيا اليوم ، أو صيني ، أو إيراني مثل تلفزيون العالم .*

*وغير ذلك فهي وسائل محرضة تريد دماءنا ، وخاصة الخنزيرة القطرية والعبرية السعودية .*
*bbc ليست مستقلة وتتبع لبريطانيا رسمياً ، وفرانس 24 ملك للحريري .*
*فبئس الوسائل هي .*


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*وعلى فكرة القنوات التي ذكرتها لدينا عليها عشرات الفضائح المقصووووودة .*
*وخاصة العربية والجزيرة ،، أما bbc فقد اعترفت بفضيحتها علناً .*
*فلك الحكم*
*وأرجو أن تتابع الدنيا فعليها تقرير يومي يسمى التضليل الإعلامي ، سيكون وحده كفيلاً بيقظة أي مخدوع بشكل رهيب*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *شوف العالم محورين : محور الحق الذي يقف في صفنا ، ومحور الشر الذي يريد أذية سوريا .*
> *وأي قناة لا تنتمي لمحورنا فهي ضدنا .*
> *القنوات التي في محورنا :*
> *من سوريا :*
> ...



ها تحاور مين يابني
طول ما المسيحي سيبقى على اعتقاده  انه الاميركي ما زال مسيحياً
او الفرنسي  سيبقى يقتل ويهجر هذه ختطهم
ذهب بطرك لبنان الى ساركوزي ليعرض عليه المشكلة
ساركوزي اعطاه الحل؟؟
تهجير المسيحيين الى دول اوروبا
كدة نرناح
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وقد قالها البطرك على الملا 
ولم ينفيها ساركوزي بل كان زعلان لان البطرك تكلم..هههههههههه

البطريرك كان رده نترك الارض التى ولد بها المسيح
هل انت مسيحي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عفوا والدته يهودية
معه حق ياخد الموقف بس نحنا نفهمممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## My Rock (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الرجاء إحترام تخصص المنتدى وقوانينه وعدم جر الموضوع لنقاشات وخلافات سياسية


----------



## ROWIS (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا مفهمتش حاجة من كلامك يا استاذ كليمو، فأنا معرفش تاريخ سورية
وانا بتكلم يا جماعة عن الوكالات الاخبارية العالمية مش فقط العربية وأيضاً الاجنبية
ليه انتوا معتقدين ان فجاءة العالم كله بقي ضدكم ؟ وان الانظمة العربية الديكتاتورية هي اللي بتقول الحقيقة؟
استاذ انطاقي انت متوقع ان القنوات السورية تقول ايه يعني؟ أن الرئيس بشار الاسد غلط؟
يا غالي مهي القنوات المصرية كانت بتقول ان الشباب بياخدوا 50 جنية ووجبة كنتاكي وطلعوا بعض الفنانيين وقالوا انها عرفت ان في شباب تم تدريبهم بالخارج قال ايه علشان يعرفوا قيادة الدبابات والمضرعات علشان لما يسرقوها ؟
انا بتكلم عن مسئلة انك تطلع رة شوية عن الاطار اللي الاعلام الرسمي حطك فيه وتشوف العالم نفسه بيقول ايه والوكالات الاجنبية الاخرى بتقول ايه، ياعمي اتفرج واثبت خطأهم بالدليل! ايه المشكلة يعني
ولكن تقول علي الجزيرة الخنزيرة وتقول علي العربية العبرية ؟ وفي الاخر تمدح في قنوات الاعلام السورية ؟ مش شايف ان ده تحامل عليهم؟
فرضاً اني هاخد وجهة نظرك وان القنوات دي محرضة، طب سؤال هل اللي بيعرضوه ده كذب ؟ صور قديمة مثلاً ؟ فيديوهات من زمان ؟ اعداد القتلى دول خطأ ؟
وهل تتوقع ان في وكالة اخبارية بحجم الـ BBC مثلاً من الذكاء انها تذيع اخبار كاذبة وهي القناة رقم 1 علي العالم في المجال الاخباري ؟ وانه لو من السهل تكذبيها هي والقنوات الاخرى هل تبقي هي بالغباء ده ؟
قنوات زي مونت كارلوا والبي بي وسي وجرائد مثل الجارديان والتايمز هل من الذكاء أن تبث أخبار بالصور والفيديوهات كاذبة علشان تفقد مصداقيتها ؟ بل ويمكن بكل سهولة رفع قضايا عليهم بالتعويض والتشهير بهم اذا جابت خطأ واحد ؟
الفكرة انا مش بقولك ان بشار كويس ولا مش كويس، الفكرة انا بقولك اطلع برة الاعلام بتاعك وشوف الناس بتقول ايه، وبتجيب ايه؟
القذافي نفسه في البداية طلع في مظاهرات مؤيده ليه، ميدان مصطفي محمود عندنا في مصر كان مليان ناس مؤيده لمبارك وحتي يوم التنحي كانت القنوات المصرية كلها حتى الخاصة منها كانت بتقول ان دول شوية بلطجية وقالت عليهم ان هما اللي موتوا الظباط ووو، ولكن محدش كان بيجيب الجانب الآخر من القصة، وبالتالي كان مداري علي ميدان التحرير وكل ميادين مصر وبيداري على كمية القنابل الفاسدة والقناصه والبلطحية بتوع النظام.
أطبع برة شوية واتفرج علي قنوات أجنبية وبلاش عربية يا سيدي وأعرف جانب من الحقيقة
*


----------



## ROWIS (28 أكتوبر 2011)

> ها تحاور مين يابني
> طول ما المسيحي سيبقى على اعتقاده  انه الاميركي ما زال مسيحياً
> او الفرنسي  سيبقى يقتل ويهجر هذه ختطهم
> ذهب بطرك لبنان الى ساركوزي ليعرض عليه المشكلة
> ...


*مين قال يا غالي ان كل مسيحي معتقد ان الامريكي مسيحي ؟
مين ده اللي بيعتقد بالحاجات دي ؟ هي مش القوات الامريكية دي اللي في العراق ؟ والقوات الاسرائيلية  في غزة ؟ وفغانستان فيها قوات ايه؟
محدش علي فكرة بيقول ان امريكا مسيحية او فرنسا بتاحمي علينا، ده اللي الاعلام الكاذب بيحاول يوصله للناس علشان يبقى ليهع حجة ان كل اللي بيحصل ده بتحريض قوة خارجية واصابع خفية والجمل دي كلها، كل الناس عارفة ان امريكا او اي دولة أخرى لا يهمها الا مصالحها سواء كان حكم ديكتاتوري او ديموقراطي *


----------



## ROWIS (28 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الرجاء إحترام تخصص المنتدى وقوانينه وعدم جر الموضوع لنقاشات وخلافات سياسية


*انا عن نفسي لا بقول ده مجرم او ده مش مجرم، أنا فقط بدعو انهم بجانب القراءة ومتابعة القنوات السورية او العربية يحاولوا كمان يخصصوا وقت ويشوفوا القنوات العالمية والجرائد العالمية (واللي هي منها كتير غير أمريكي، علشان الناس عندها حساسية من أمريكه).
*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع مش موضوع الرئيس أو الملك كويس ولا مش كويس 
الموضوع إنه الشعب المسكين بينضحك عليه بشعارات كاذبة هدفها المخفي التخريب في البلد 
ربنا يديم الأمن والأمان في سوريا وعنا كمان وباقي الدول العربية


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*



فرضاً اني هاخد وجهة نظرك وان القنوات دي محرضة، طب سؤال هل اللي بيعرضوه ده كذب ؟ صور قديمة مثلاً ؟ فيديوهات من زمان ؟ اعداد القتلى دول خطأ ؟
وهل تتوقع ان في وكالة اخبارية بحجم الـ BBC مثلاً من الذكاء انها تذيع اخبار كاذبة وهي القناة رقم 1 علي العالم في المجال الاخباري ؟ وانه لو من السهل تكذبيها هي والقنوات الاخرى هل تبقي هي بالغباء ده ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا حبيبي نحن لا نشاهدها فقط ، بل نقوم بفضحها خبر تلو الآخر ، ويتوزع الشباب في العمل في ذلك ضمن مجموعات وغروبات .

هل تصدق أن bbc لقنت شاهد العيان المزعوم كلامه قبل أن يخرج للهواء ودفعت له لقاء ذلك ؟؟؟؟
وعندما ظهرت اعترافاته بذلك على التلفزيون السوري ، عرضت الـ bbc التقرير نقلاً عن التلفزيون السوري دون أن يظهر اسمها ، وإنما فقط حديثه عمن لقنه ، ثم بررت لنفسها بالقول أن القنوات مضطرة لذلك بسبب غياب الوضوح هههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *انا عن نفسي لا بقول ده مجرم او ده مش مجرم، أنا فقط بدعو انهم بجانب القراءة ومتابعة القنوات السورية او العربية يحاولوا كمان يخصصوا وقت ويشوفوا القنوات العالمية والجرائد العالمية (واللي هي منها كتير غير أمريكي، علشان الناس عندها حساسية من أمريكه).
> *



انا  لا اتابع الا قنواتنا اللي هيا حرة واقوى من الدولة نفسها

الصحافة عندنا اقوى سلطة بالبلد..

اذا كان القذافي نفسه مول حملة انتخاب ساركوزي

فكيف بالاقنية التى تذاع من عندهم


----------



## The Antiochian (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*



بيعرضوه ده كذب ؟ صور قديمة مثلاً ؟ فيديوهات من زمان ؟ اعداد القتلى دول خطأ ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

أي صور تتحدث عنها ؟؟؟؟؟ السؤال الأهم لماذا لم يعرضوا صور شهدائنا اليومية المحددين بالأسماء والصور والعائلات .
وأرقام الضحايا فعلاً خاطئة بل وأحياناً معكوسة .

في إحدى الجمع الهادئة جداً تحدثوا عن 40 قتيل !! فقررت في اليوم التالي متابعة شبكاتهم بشكل مكثف ، هل تصدق أنهم عرضوا جنازة لجثتين فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعلى إثر اشتباك في تلك المنطقة *


----------



## girgis2 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يسترها مع كل مسيحي الشرق الأوسط ويجيب العواقب سليمة*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا معاكم يااهل سوريا
ويحفظ بلادكم من كل شرا*​


----------



## ROWIS (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*ياريت بس يا غالي تتابع زي ما قولتلك وشوف كمية الناس اللي بتتقل وبيتعمل تمثيل بجثتها بل ويتم تقطيعها وحاجات تانية انا مش عاوز ادخل في الحته دي لان عندي روابط من مواقع اخبارية اجنبية وعربية كثيرة جداً عن حوادث بتحصل. - فقط تابع القنوات العالمية وشوف*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*يا حبيبي متابعهم أكثر منك لأنه موضوع وطني ، ولكن أتابع التعقيب عليهم أيضاً .*
*وأدعوك لمشاهدة المقارنات ثم الحكم .*
*الأمن إذا أراد أن يقتل أحد المجرمين لقتله بالرصاص ، ولكن عليك أن تفكر وتفهم جيداً من يمثل بالجثث .*
*حتى جثث شهدائنا تظهر في قنواتهم ضدنا !!!!*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*وهل تقصد تقطيع على طريقة زينب الحصني ؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههه*
*بعد أن صدعوا رؤوسنا (وغير رؤوسنا) بها وبأن الأمن قطعها ، ولم تبق منظمة لم تخرج لتمارس النباح ضدنا .*

*وفي نهاية المطاف ظهرت حية ترزق على التلفزيون السوري !!!!!!!!!*
*حمداً للرب أنهم اختاروا فتاةً حيةً لنتمكن من تكذيب الخبر بشكل يسحقهم .*


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*+*

رويس .. هل تعلم .. ربما بضعة مئات من الالاف كانت اليوم بميدان التحرير .. الاغلبية منهم كانوا من اصحاب الذقون .. هل تعلم انني ارى انه لو تم ابادة هؤلاء لاستراحة مصر عشرات السنين ! .. و لو تم ذلك لنشرت و اذاعت كل القنوات عن هؤلاء ( الشهداء ) .. 

ما اريد قوله .. ان ليس كل من يقتل في المظاهرات هو بريء و بطل .. 

احياناً يكون من الحكمة فرض الوصاية على شعب جاهل غير مؤهل لتحمل مسئولية .. كما كان من المفروض ان يحدث في مصر .. بعد الثورة .. ان يتم فرض الوصاية على الشعب من قبل قيادة حكيمة عادلة .. وأن تقود هي الشعب لإختيار من يمثلها في المجلسين .. و من بعدهما الرئاسة .. 

فأخبرني انت الان .. هل تعتقد حقيقتاً ان شعب مصر الان على دراية جيدة بمن يستحق ان ينوب عنه في المجالس ؟ .. ام ان الاغلبية الساحقة منه .. جهلة .. و فقراء .. و منقادين خلف شيوخ أو قساوسة .

صدقاً .. لو عاد بي الزمن بضعة شهور و كان لدي القدرة على ابطال او ايقاف حدث .. لكنت منعت تلك الثورة الغبية من ان تحدث .. غبية لانها لم تقم بدراسة الامور جيداً .. و ها نحن الان نجني نتيجة عدم الدراسة .. فإلى الان لا نجد من يستطيع ان يقود هذا الشعب .. سواء في المجالس .. او الرئاسة .. و مطلوب زعيم .. و لكن لا املك سوى المضي فيما آلت اليه الامور و كلي رجاء في السيد .


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> يارب اعد السلام الى سوريا الحبيبة
> لم اجد المسيحيين في اي دولة عريبة واسلامية يمارسون طقوسهم وحريتهم الدينية مثل هذا البلد العريق.
> لم نر في البلدان التي قامت فيها الثورات اي احترام وتحسن معامله المسيحيين فيها
> ها هي مصر
> ...




عارف كلامك خلاني افكر في حاجة
ربنا دايما بيستني لما الامور تتعقد اوي ويبدأ يظهر ذاته علشان يتمجد اكتر من خلال اعماله اللي الكل هيشوفها
زي ما ربنا زمان ساب لعازر لحد ما مات رغم انه كان قادر انه يشفيه من مرضه ومش يموت لكنه انتظر لحد ما مات وكمان جسمه انتن علشان يتمجد اكتر من شفاء مريض لاقامة ميت من بين الاموات وبعد ما انتن جسده
نفس الوضع عندنا مش بتكلم علي مصر بس بتكلم علي كل البلاد
ربنا سايب لحد ما الامور تبان قدام عيوننا وضعفنا كبشر ان دي نهاية العالم وان مفيش حل علشان يبدأ يتدخل ويظهر ذاته علشان يتمجد اكتر واكتر ويجذب خراف ضالة ليه
احنا ولاده اللي مفروض نكون واثقين فيه ومنتظرين عمله اللي احنا متأكدين انه الخير لينا كلنا​


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> رويس .. هل تعلم .. ربما بضعة مئات من الالاف كانت اليوم بميدان التحرير .. الاغلبية منهم كانوا من اصحاب الذقون .. هل تعلم انني ارى انه لو تم ابادة هؤلاء لاستراحة مصر عشرات السنين ! .. و لو تم ذلك لنشرت و اذاعت كل القنوات عن هؤلاء ( الشهداء ) ..
> 
> ...


*على الأقل هذه الذقون تجمعت بشيء من السلمية والتحضر .*
*أما عندنا فالذقون (وبعض من ربوا ذقونهم في عقولهم) تشن هجماتها المسلحة اليومية على المؤيدين أو المحايدين الأبرياء بشكل يثير الاشمئزاز والسخط .*

*القتلى الذين يتباكى عليهم أخي الحبيب رويس يسقط غالبيتهم العظمى في اشتباكات .*
*وأحياناً يستمر الاشتباك ساعاااات فتخيل كمية السلاح وأعداد المسلحين !! وتخيل كم سيفطس منهم خلاله .*
*وتخيل كم سيدعي أهلهم براءتهم !!*
*وتخيل ما سيقوله الإعلام .*


----------



## ROWIS (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*


REDEMPTION قال:



+

رويس .. هل تعلم .. ربما بضعة مئات من الالاف كانت اليوم بميدان التحرير .. الاغلبية منهم كانوا من اصحاب الذقون .. هل تعلم انني ارى انه لو تم ابادة هؤلاء لاستراحة مصر عشرات السنين ! .. و لو تم ذلك لنشرت و اذاعت كل القنوات عن هؤلاء ( الشهداء ) .. 

ما اريد قوله .. ان ليس كل من يقتل في المظاهرات هو بريء و بطل .. 

احياناً يكون من الحكمة فرض الوصاية على شعب جاهل غير مؤهل لتحمل مسئولية .. كما كان من المفروض ان يحدث في مصر .. بعد الثورة .. ان يتم فرض الوصاية على الشعب من قبل قيادة حكيمة عادلة .. وأن تقود هي الشعب لإختيار من يمثلها في المجلسين .. و من بعدهما الرئاسة .. 

فأخبرني انت الان .. هل تعتقد حقيقتاً ان شعب مصر الان على دراية جيدة بمن يستحق ان ينوب عنه في المجالس ؟ .. ام ان الاغلبية الساحقة منه .. جهلة .. و فقراء .. و منقادين خلف شيوخ أو قساوسة .

صدقاً .. لو عاد بي الزمن بضعة شهور و كان لدي القدرة على ابطال او ايقاف حدث .. لكنت منعت تلك الثورة الغبية من ان تحدث .. غبية لانها لم تقم بدراسة الامور جيداً .. و ها نحن الان نجني نتيجة عدم الدراسة .. فإلى الان لا نجد من يستطيع ان يقود هذا الشعب .. سواء في المجالس .. او الرئاسة .. و مطلوب زعيم .. و لكن لا املك سوى المضي فيما آلت اليه الامور و كلي رجاء في السيد .

أنقر للتوسيع...


كون ان حضرتك تفرض ان في ناس مش عارفين مصلحتهم، يبقي انت بذلك تعتقد انك أعلم منهم .. وده غير صحيح وده أكبر خطأ الناس عمالة تقع فيه.
ومالهم الدقون ؟ هو مين اللي عمل الثورة ؟ الدقون ولا الشباب ؟ بل الشباب والعمال بالاخص .. طبيعي ان ناس تحاول تركب الموجة ولكن العبرة بالنهاية يا غالي فلسه قدامنا مجلس شعب وشوري ورئاسة، لما نلاقي اللي مسك البلد فأي حاجة من التلاتة دول هنا نقول ان الشعب طلع مش بيفهم والشعب بينضحك عليه وكل الكلام ده. كمان انت ليه شايف اللي بدقون بس ومش شايف باقي الحركات السياسية والاحزاب ؟ ولا علشان احنا بنحب نخوف نفسنا فأقنعنا نفسنا ان الناس دي عددهم مهول، مع ان حسب كل الاحصائيات والمثقفين قالوا ان عددهم لا يتجاوز 15 مليون، وان اقل عدد للمسيحيين بأقل تقدير لا يقل عن 17 مليون، مع ان في ناس راحت السجل المدني وتابعت من مصادر وعرفت ان عدد المسجلين بالبطاقة لا يقل عن 25 مليون واحد.
ولكن احنا بنحب نخوف نفسنا وده شئ عادي نظراً لطول المده اللي انكشمت الكنيسة وابتعد المسيحين عن العمل السياسي.
وياريت يا أخ انطاكي بما انك متابع الاخبار كويس انا هاذكرلك اخبار الجمعة اللي فاتت دي اللي هي 28/10/2011 في الصحف العربية والاجنبية وقولي ايه رائيك علي الاقل في القصف الجوي للمدنيين اللي عمله الرئيس بشار

BBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleea..._killing.shtml
CNN
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/middleea...ly_demos.shtml
http://arabic.cnn.com/2011/syria.201...oll/index.html
http://arabic.cnn.com/2011/world/10/...ers/index.html
الشرق الاوسط
http://www.aawsat.com//details.asp?s...47382&feature=
http://www.aawsat.com//details.asp?s...47383&feature=
http://www.aawsat.com//details.asp?s...47397&feature=
دار الحياة
http://www.daralhayat.com/portalarticlendah/323520


طبعاً اللي فات وكالات عربية وركز في اللي فات هتلاقي الجامعة العربية نفسها المرة دي أتكلمت
نشوف بقي الوكالات الاجنبية
نيويورك تايمز
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/29/wo..._r=1&ref=world
الجارديان
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011...ecurity-forces
مونت كارلو
http://www.france24.com/ar/20111029-...forces-attack-
التيليغراف
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worl...-in-weeks.html
الاندبندنت
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...s-2377216.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/opinion...s-2376892.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...s-2377591.html
روسيا
http://arabic.rt.com/news_all_news/news/570249
الايكونوميست
http://www.economist.com/node/21534827​
ياتري بقي انا اسيب الناس دي كلها واروح علي القنوات الرسمية للاعلام الرسمي للدولة اللي من الطبيعي هايقولي عكس كده؟ هو في أعلام  دولة عربية هايطلع يشتم او يهاجم رئيسه ؟
نفس اللي حصل في مصر بالظبط يتقال ان دول بلطجية وان الجيش بينضرب وان دول مدفوع ليهم من دول أجنبيه ويبدأوا يشتموا علي الجزيرة والعربية والصحف الاجنبية (على اساس ان الصحف ولا الاعلام بتاع سوريا اعلام مفيش زية، مش كده برضوا؟).
ياريت حضرتك تقرا كل الاخبار اللي موجوده في الصحف اللي بتقول انك متابعها واجمع القرائن يا غالي وقولي مين اللي بيكذب ومين اللي مش بيكذب ؟
وقولي ياتري الجرائد السورية والتيليفزيون السوري ذكر ان القصف الجوي قتل 40 مدني غير مسلحين ولا قال ايه؟

أحنا هنا مش علشان نتراشق ولكن لان المنتدي ناس كتير بتشوفه فمينفعش انا اشوف وجهة نظر من زاوية واحده، انت مثلاً لو شايف ان الناس دي بتكذب يبقي تفتح موضوع مثلاً وتجيب كل يوم الاخبار من الجرائد اللي جبتهالك وتديني الادلة بقة ان دول كلهم بيكذبوا ولكن نرمي كلام جزافاً كده ويمكن حتى انت منزلتش الشارع خالص ومشفتش حاجة لا من ده ولا من ده .. يبقى مينفعش.
لو بتنزل يا غالي ابى ياريت تروح الاماكن اللي بيقول عليها الوكالات العالمية ان فيها مظاهرات ضد بشار وانت بتقول ده كذب، ويكون معاك كاميرا وصورلنا بقى الاعداد من الجانب ده ومن الجانب ده.*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*طرحت الرد في رسالة خاصة لك أرجو أن تعيد إرسالها لي لأطرحها هنا .*
*قصف جوي ؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*روح حبيبي روح العب بالحارة التاني ، قال قصف جوي قال ، قرفتونا .*
*ألا تشعر بالخجل أمام ضميرك ؟؟؟*

*لماذا سأضطر للتصوير إذا كانت الجزيرة تعرض كل المظاهرات مضافاً إليها مظاهرات سابقة ؟؟؟؟!!!!! ههههههه*

*هل تجاوز عددهم في مجموعهم 30 ألف هذه الجمعة ؟؟ نتحدى .*
*أما صور الملايين فهي أمامك .*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*وأكرر لو كان الموضوع روابط لأتيتك بألف رابط ، لو كان الحديث عن بلد آخر ليس بلدي ولا بلدك لكان الحديث روابطاً .*
*أردت أن أعطيك الحقيقة من تعليقات المئات ممن يعيشون الواقع ورفضت حتى أن تقرأ .*
*انت حر ، في رب بيحاسب .*

*كيف سأكذب أخباراً من فئة سقوط 40 قتيل ؟؟*
*هل أقدم لك صور الشعب السوري فرداً فرداً ؟؟ أم أنهم هم المطالبون بالاثبات ؟؟*

*كيف أكذب أخباراً من فئة قصف جوي وقصف بحري ؟؟ هل أصور لك سماء سوريا يعني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ألست أنت ووسائلك المطالبون بإثبات ذلك ؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (29 أكتوبر 2011)

من جديد اكرر طلبي بالإلتزام بقوانين المنتدى وعدم جر الموضوع هذا لحوار وخلاف سياسي.


----------



## ROWIS (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*الرسالة اللي انت بعتها انا مش هارد علي اي حاجة فيها لان لهجتك هجومية وانا معنديش استعداد اتناقش مع حد بيهاجم وخلاص، وانت ملكش الحق انك تقولي ايه اللي اقوله وايه اللي مقولهوش، وانت لو كان عندك روابط لوكالات اخبارية تثبت عكس كلامك كنت بعتهالي في الرد على الرسالة اللي بعتهالك بالروابط. والأيام القادمة هي الحكم.
تحياتي*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*تتحدث وكأنني لم أقل شيئاً عن الروابط !!!*

*حبيبي أنا استخدمت لهجة هجومية لا كرهاً مني على العكس بل غضباً وحزناً لما يعانيه وطني وجيشي من ظلم إعلامي تشارك فيه حضرتك .*

*يضحكني جداً أن تتحدث عن المعرفة التي نعيشها نحن ، وإن كانت منطقتي هادئة كونها مسيحية فهذا لا يعني أني معزول عن المدن الأخرى فأنا أساساً لا أنتمي للمدينة التي أعيش فيها وأقربائي وأصدقائي ومعارفي على امتداد المحافظات ، ليتك تملك أصدقاء شاهدوا بأعينهم ، ولكن الحقيقة أنك معزول بحائط الإعلام .*

*موقفك وحديثك عن المعرفة وهذه الروابط يجعلني أفكر في تشبيه أننا في عالم من معصوبي العيون واستطاع جزء من الناس أن يزيلوا العصبة ويبصروا واستمر الجزء الآخر يحاول إثبات أن النور وهم ليس إلا !!*

*في كل ما قلته لا أنفي حدوث أخطاء ، ولكني أناقش حوادث محددة .*
*ولكن تسمية الأمس بالحظر الجوي كفيل وفقاً للمادة التالية بمحو كل الأخطاء (خااصة وأنه لم يحدث أي شيء له علاقة بالقصف الجوي أبداً ولا حتى البحري) :*
*المادة 266 
1 ـ يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة كل سوري أقدم بأية وسيلة كانت قصد شل الدفاع الوطني على الأضرار بالمنشآت والمصانع والبواخر والمركبات الهوائية والأدوات والذخائر والأرزاق وسبل الموصلات وبصورة عامة كل الأشياء ذات الطابع العسكري أو المعدة لاستعمال الجيش والقوات التابعة له (أو كان سبباً في ذلك). *
*2 ـ يقضى بالإعدام إذا حدث الفعل في زمن الحرب أو عند توقع نشوبها أو أفضى إلى تلف نفس.*

*وهذا التساهل كله جزء صغير من الكثير من الايجابيات التي تغطي على الأخطاء .*

*شوية خونة يجب سحقهم وهذا ليس إجراماً وإنما استئصال للورم السرطاني ، لأنهم ووفق أعظم ادعاءاتهم أن عدد قتلاهم 3000 خلال 7 شهور صدقني (وإذا أحببت يمكنني أن أقسم بدماء المسيح لفرط تأكدي وبعض ما عشته بنفسي حين كنت في مدينتي) غالبيتهم العظمى جداً قضوا نتيجة اشتباكات مباشرة .*
*طيب نحن لدينا من رجال الأمن الموثقين فقط 1100 شهيد تم تقديم وثائقهم للأمم المتحدة ، ناهيك عن المدنيين المؤيدين الذين يقتلون ، ناهيك عن شهداء الجيش ، إلخ إلخ .*
*طيب لو كان في من تظاهر ذرة شرف بعد 7 شهور 3000 قتيل أم ما حدث في ليبيا 70000 باعتراااااافهم ؟؟؟!!!!!! علماً أن سوريا اكثر من 5 اضعاف ليبيا سكانياً وخمس مساحتها والشعب معظمه مؤيد والصور المليونية تشهد وهذا عكس ليبيا ، ما يعني أنهم لا يمانعون من أن نقتل بالملايين ، لذلك من خرج بالأمس تحديداً حشرات يستحسن إبادتها .*


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *هو انا من بدري وانا مش راضي أتكلم في الحاجات دي، بس كنت عاوز أسئل سؤال .. هو حضراتكم مش بتتفرجوا علي قنوات أخبارية ولا ايه ؟
> وعلشان محدش يقولي الجزيرة .. أنا اقصد CNN , BBC , Alarabiya ؟؟
> لو عاوزيني انزلكم أخبار وصور حتي اليوم انا مستعد علشان تشوفوا القتل اللي بيحصل للسوريين من الجيش نفسه. ولكن أنتوا عملتوا زي أيام مبارك بالظبط والقذافي
> كانوا يجيبوا في مصر ميدان مصطفي محمود ويقولك ملايين ويجيبوا الكاميرا علي الكوبري وفي الاخر يقولك تجمع لبضعه مئات في ميدان التحرير ويكون الحقيقة انه علي الاقل موجود 750 ألف واحد !! والقذافي كذلك يطلع ويجيب صور للبلاد وهما طالعين بيؤيدوه والحقيقة اساسا ان حتى الجيش انضم للمتظاهرين !!!
> لو عاوزيني اجيبلكم بقى الاخبار من وكالات عالمية ايضا (اجنبية) ونشوف الحقيقة مفيش مشكلة، لكن تحللوا اي حاجة وتقولوا الاسد ؟!!*




اخي العزيز انا  لا اريد ان ادخل في جدالات ومناقشات لاقنعك وتقنعني فموضوعي منذ البداية لم يكن لهذا الشان بل فقط لأري الناس المسيرات الميونية التأييدية للرئيس الاسد هذا اولا 
اما ثانيا فاذا كنت تطلب مني ان اشاهد هذه القنوات لاعرف الحقيقة فاظن اني اعرف الحقيقة اكثر من اي شخص يعيش حارج الاراضي السورية فانا اعيش في سورية ولا داعي لمشاهدة هذه القنوات لانني على تماس  مباشر بما يحدث في بلدي فشكرا لتوجهي الى هذه المحطات ولكن اعتذر منك فلا داعي لها عندي 
والشعب السوري يعرفا كثر من اي شخص بما يجري في بلده وارجو عدم الخوض في هذه الاحاديث هنا وشكرا لرأيك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

ROWIS قال:


> *الرسالة اللي انت بعتها انا مش هارد علي اي حاجة فيها لان لهجتك هجومية وانا معنديش استعداد اتناقش مع حد بيهاجم وخلاص، وانت ملكش الحق انك تقولي ايه اللي اقوله وايه اللي مقولهوش، وانت لو كان عندك روابط لوكالات اخبارية تثبت عكس كلامك كنت بعتهالي في الرد على الرسالة اللي بعتهالك بالروابط. والأيام القادمة هي الحكم.
> تحياتي*



اعودر واكرر لا داعي لوكالات الاخبار للتأكيد والتكذيب .....وسوف اقولك لك شيء ...ما رايك ان تأتي الى سورية لترا الحقيقة بعينك .....ههههههههههههه ......بيوتنا مفتوحة لك اخي العزيز
ورجاء خاص ارجو التوقف عن المناقشات ....
الرب يرعاك


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *وأكرر لو كان الموضوع روابط لأتيتك بألف رابط ، لو كان الحديث عن بلد آخر ليس بلدي ولا بلدك لكان الحديث روابطاً .*
> *أردت أن أعطيك الحقيقة من تعليقات المئات ممن يعيشون الواقع ورفضت حتى أن تقرأ .*
> *انت حر ، في رب بيحاسب .*
> 
> ...




شكرا لحسك الوطني العالي 
وانا اسفة اذا عذبتك بالمجادلات بالرغم مع انه ما كان في داعي الها 
الرب يفرح قلبك وسورية بخير


----------



## rana1981 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> من جديد اكرر طلبي بالإلتزام بقوانين المنتدى وعدم جر الموضوع هذا لحوار وخلاف سياسي.



اعتذر عن الجميع يا روك بما انني صاحبة الموضوع
سلام المسيح


----------



## rimonda (29 أكتوبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> يارب اعد السلام الى سوريا الحبيبة
> لم اجد المسيحيين في اي دولة عريبة واسلامية يمارسون طقوسهم وحريتهم الدينية مثل هذا البلد العريق.
> لم نر في البلدان التي قامت فيها الثورات اي احترام وتحسن معامله المسيحيين فيها
> ها هي مصر
> ...


الله يباركك اخت ماغي


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الرجاء إحترام تخصص المنتدى وقوانينه وعدم جر الموضوع لنقاشات وخلافات سياسية



لا نتكلم سياسة يا زعيم
نتكلم من مصير مسيحيي الشرق
بطريرك  الشرق يدور كل انحاء المعمورة 
ليشرح الحقيقة للملا 
واليوم وانا اكتب هذه الكلمات توجه مع بطريك الكلدان 
والاشور الى العراق ليقف هناك مع الشعب الصغير
الباقي  هناك الى ارض وطنك يا زعيم 
وقد توجه الى هناك بالرغم من تخويفه وتحذيره
لم يخف الموت..


----------

